# Wearing sleeveless shirts



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Is it bad to wear sleeveless shirts at the gym? I like to wear sleeveless shirts at home but haven't there for a few reasons. First, I don't know how I feel about it modesty. I'd rather be modest and true to myself if not. And two, I don't know if I can pull it off yet. Most guys I see with them have bigger arms than I do. I only started working out last summer. But I think sleeveless shirts might help motivate me on arm days.

The only time I wear them out of the house is if I'm rowing and it's sunny. There's no one on the lake to see me usually, so I'm okay with that.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

Sleeveless shirts are functional, but you might be profiled as either a gymbrah or a wannabe gymbrah if your physique isn't there yet.


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I say wear them whenever you want, and if it's a motivation on arm day at the gym then more power to you.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't wear them out but that's only because I have a farmers tan lol


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

wear what makes you comfortable and don't compare yourself to other people. There is always someone better in some way (and in return your better then someone else in some way). Granted this is an SA forum so if you find yourself comparing or being self-conscious try and work on it (recognize the thoughts as irrational etc).


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I pretty much only wear sleeveless shirts while working out. It's more functional, plus it's pretty motivating on days you workout your arms.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I need to start wearing them while biking, although I've been getting a pretty awesome farmer tan! It's tick season, so I'm hesitant to do so. Nasty little b*stards.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Don't worry about it, at the gym, everyone does it. There is a lot of show offs at the gym.
Nobody is gonna look at you weird, just for wearing a sleeveless shirt. Just don't start showing of like a douchebag.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Isn't a shirt essentially a sleeve?


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

A few times I put a sleeveless shirt in my bag as well as a shirt with sleeves, but when I changed I would put on the one with sleeves.

When I think about wearing sleeveless, I think of the meme "do you even lift?"


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

being a girl, i'll wear them around the house, or in the gym.. but NEVER anywhere else in public.

Having big arms, i used to get grabbed by strangers a LOT- or folks would make catty comments. especially non athletic types. i'm not kidding:um


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Sleeveless are dat **** brah wear them if you got the body like I do (srs)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have had recent breakouts on my arms from antibiotics so I haven't worn one - it's too cold, too. In the summer, I will wear one while running in the heat.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I prefer really tight white tees, lol. But that's just me!


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

like a boss


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

always seemed a bit *******


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

lol u mite get profiled abit like a gym brat or be judged , but wear whateva u want


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm freaked out by pit hair...

I know mostly gay guys shave their armpits but guys in muscle tanks with bushes under their arms 


Freaks me out little bit...

I like a guy in a short sleeve shirt that's a bit tight with nice chest and arms better...

I don't like to see all that pit hair.

But no pit stains either bro, wear deodorant


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Unless you start smelling like you could knock buzzards off a turd wagon, I doubt most people would be that concerned about what you wear at the gym. 

Sleeveless is best though. I hate it when my pits/chest get sweaty, sleeveless shirts help against clinging... And I am a bit of a '*******'.. f**k y'all..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

calichick said:


> I'm freaked out by pit hair...
> 
> I know mostly gay guys shave their armpits but guys in muscle tanks with bushes under their arms
> 
> ...


What if the hair is trimmed and kept and not shaved?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I do trim, though. It's a mess to let it be as long as it gets with all the running I do. Plus, hyperhidrosis from Paxil doesn't help!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Noca said:


> What if the hair is trimmed and kept and not shaved?


It needs to be smooth as a baby's bottom.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Noca said:


> What if the hair is trimmed and kept and not shaved?


Long pit hair is scary to look at. Especially if the person is sweaty, and they raise their arms above their head. It looks like a great big wet, tarantula got caught under each armpit.


----------

